# nfs not working after upgrading zfs



## nbari (Jun 26, 2009)

I upgraded my kernel for fixing the bce0 bug (lagg) and after restarting also the zfs sources  where updated from version 6 to version 13, but now all my nfs share points are not working, they are now only read available and can not write to them.

any idea on how to fix this ?

I can mount/read the exports but can not write on them

regards.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 26, 2009)

nbari said:
			
		

> I upgraded my kernel for fixing the bce0 bug (lagg) and after restarting also the zfs sources  where updated from version 6 to version 13, but now all my nfs share points are not working, they are now only read available and can not write to them.
> 
> any idea on how to fix this ?
> 
> ...



NFS is not working, not UFS. UFS is FreeBSD file system, NFS is Network File System. Thread title is wrong.
[fixed, Mod]

What is FileSystem, you're using on your PC? [ZFS or UFS

Do you use ACL?


----------



## nbari (Jun 26, 2009)

nothing related to UFS, the "tank" is using zfs and the share point are now read-only  not using ACL.

regards


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2009)

What does a *showmount -e <machine>* tell you?


----------



## nbari (Jun 27, 2009)

this is the output of showmount -e


```
> showmount -e
Exports list on localhost:
/tank/samba                        192.168.5.3 
/tank/music                        192.168.5.10 192.168.5.3 
/tank/backup                       192.168.5.10
```
all this worked perfect before updating the latest sources, I am not using ACL, one strange thing that I have notice is that I can create directories but not copy move or create files.

server is using 7.2-STABLE FreeBSD  amd64 

regards.


----------



## brandon (Jun 27, 2009)

I suspect this is the issue: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=135412


----------

